# What to cover the toilet drain hole with while doing renovations?



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

I've removed the toilet while we do the renovations but now there is a big hole that things can fall down. I currently just have a board over it but I was curious if there is a better way to cover this. Also, I'm assuming the new toilet will come with new wax so should I scrape all the old stuff away now?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I just stuff a rag in it and keep a old bucket over it to keep me from tripping over it. Yes, install with a new wax ring. Clean up the flange and ensure it's in good shape now, before you go to install the toilet.


----------



## faucetman886 (Oct 20, 2008)

With the toilet gone you do not have a P trap blocking sewer or septic tank gas from coming into the house so it is important to keep the hole blocked thoroughly. Most people shove an old towel down into it so that you get an effective seal and yet easy to remove before reinstalling the new toilet. You may want to invest in 2 wax rings especially if you have put down new floor that will raise the height of the towel up above the flange where it used to sit.


----------



## JAC1957 (Jun 13, 2009)

You can use the cover from a tub of ice cream, the lid from a gallon can of paint, or just cover it with duct tape. if your renovations include new tile on floor, then make sure your flange is at floor level when finished. This can be done with a spacer kit that will allow you to add spacers to the toilet flange and raise it to floor level. You need todo this before you install the toilet. If the toilet cannot compress the wax seal because the flange is below the floor then you will eventualy have a leak into the ceiling or into the subfloor from the flange.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Take a tennis ball or something a bit larger , wrap it in a rag, stuff it in a plastic bag to cork the pipe. Leave the bag sticking up enough to pull the ball back out.


----------

